# fun facts i learned at my lfs



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

1- baby red bellies will not attack each other as long as they are the same size
2- an armatus (vampire tetra) is a piranha
3- oscars do not grow quickly
4- eels like to be pet
5- a change in water temperature any more than 3 degrees will automatically give a fish ick

:laugh:







:laugh:







:laugh:







:laugh:


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

this should have been posted in the lounge so a newbie doesnt take you serious. none the less still funny.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

That is exactly what I was expecting to read when I seen seen the title. People are so stupid, how do they come up with this crap?


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Its amazing how many local fish stores do have crap knowledge.

When i first started fish keeping around6 years ago, my lfs said that when doing water changes put your hose in to the juwel filter which will take all the chlorine out of the new water going in!???!!

At the time i thought yeah great idea, but then it dawned on me, all its doing is killing the filter and my tank!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

edited the title







it was really hard for me not to laugh in the guys face. i started to try to explain that the armatus was not a piranha but i wasnt getting anywhere so i gave up and just enjoyed the idiocy.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Thats what I figured.
THe wonderful FACTS from the LFS...I was told that P that a store had was a Hybrid Red Belly RHOM...
I was like OHHHH really?

It was a Sanch according to the responses I got on the thread.... I had to laugh.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea NA that one was funny because they cant even fertilize each other because they are so different so its not even remotely possible to have a hybrid redbelly...burple...black...super...diamond rhom or watever they want to label it lol


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

friggin idiots


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Ditto to all the above responses...Hell, I've been through the same thing with Riverdale Pets (LFS) and they specialize in Piranhas!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

philbert said:


> friggin idiots


:nod: too many of them around


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i forgot one more thing haha. the owner had a fish in a bag acclimating to the temp of a tank and he proceeded to explain to me that the stress tabs in the bag would keep the fish from being stressed as he picked up the bag and shook it to dissolve the tablets.


----------



## TurboVtec93 (Nov 29, 2006)

LMAO, the best part about going to a LFS is testing employees knowledge. I love to go in and ask questions about Ps and see what kind of answers I get.


----------



## mose (Oct 12, 2009)

my LFC told me to feed them goldfish. thank god i got the fish the same day they arrived at the pet store.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Aren't most LFS employees just any old young part-timers off the street anyway for the most part? Anyone work at a LFS what sort of training do they give you?


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Buckman said:


> i forgot one more thing haha. the owner had a fish in a bag acclimating to the temp of a tank and he proceeded to explain to me that the stress tabs in the bag would keep the fish from being stressed as he picked up the bag and shook it to dissolve the tablets.


This one is funny......


----------



## James Bond (Apr 4, 2009)

You should let them know that anti-freeze will help with plant growth.


----------



## Poloute (Aug 27, 2008)

speakyourmind said:


> Aren't most LFS employees just any old young part-timers off the street anyway for the most part? Anyone work at a LFS what sort of training do they give you?


Thats what i was thinking still theres no special training so the go off wat they know


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

I always love it seeing the neebies in the lfs, i remember seeing a middle aged lady and her little daughter taking specimins of water in every week to see if the water was ready for fish yet, i just love it when i see the basic people in there asking questions like, can i have that fish with that fish, and the worst one was a lady who use to when doing water changes use evian water and asked this guy if she could go to something a little cheaper haha


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Just liek any sales position, they dont know crap about what they are selling. Go to a car dealership and most sales have no idea wtf they are talking about. I know for a fact the sales people where I work dont know crap about our products and it pisses me off having to explain wtf it is we make all the time. I make it a point to only buy fish from my LFS when the two guys that actually know what they are talkign about are working. Ive had temps go to net out fish and one girl squished the neon and broke its back. she still put it in the bag and I told her I dont buy dead fish. She gave me the frikn evil eye but took it out. Ill never forget when I bought my terns the lady started arguing with me they were black piranhas. Her reasoning, they have black on their tails. I didnt argue the price though. $15.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

Ibanez247 said:


> Just liek any sales position, they dont know crap about what they are selling. Go to a car dealership and most sales have no idea wtf they are talking about. I know for a fact the sales people where I work dont know crap about our products and it pisses me off having to explain wtf it is we make all the time. I make it a point to only buy fish from my LFS when the two guys that actually know what they are talkign about are working. Ive had temps go to net out fish and one girl squished the neon and broke its back. she still put it in the bag and I told her I dont buy dead fish. She gave me the frikn evil eye but took it out. Ill never forget when I bought my terns the lady started arguing with me they were black piranhas. Her reasoning, they have black on their tails. I didnt argue the price though. $15.


i throughly enjoy taking advantage of prices like that. not only do you get good fish for cheap, you get to laugh at them all the way home.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Yea about the only nice thing is when they screw up on prices. Wally World sold me a 4" Johannie about 4 months ago for $1.00 because they didn't know WTF it was (neighter did I at the time but that's besides the point).


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

haha the $1 dollar mystery fish! gotta love it.


----------

